# Dog diarrhea



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My 14 year old Yorkie was put on enalapril for her heart murmur. She now has diarrhea. The vet put her on antibiotics and pro-pectalin which worked for a few days but it came back. She is now taking a probiotic. She refuses to eat pumpkin. Not sure what more I can give her. Any suggestions on clearing up the diarrhea with her needing to stay on the medication?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Rice binds stool together. Cook her some rice with a little chicken mixed in. When I worked at a vet clinic years ago all of the dogs with diarrhea got lamb and rice canned dog food until they were better.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Most times when dogs get diarrhea, they are full of worms. However, since your dog is on a new medicine that is probably the cause. If you haven't checked for worms, do so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is definitely the medication. Everything else has been checked out.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would give her physlium husk


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When we had a dog get poisoned with the old style rat poison years ago, the vet had us boil hamburger in water, drain and rinse it and mix with cooked minute rice. It helped stop the diarrhea. (Pepto bismol helps too). Boiled chicken breast and rice, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot I also gave broth with gelatin. Not sure why I forget about rice. Probably because I don't care for rice. Unfortunately today she is refusing all food including hamburger. She is also throwing up. So there may be more going on internally than side effect of drug. I guess a vet call is in order now. I know she is older but she seemed perfectly healthy until finding out about the heart murmur and going on meds for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, chicken and rice, it soothes the tummy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are there not any other heart murmur drugs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the vet only has that particular one in stock but not sure. Went to the vet today and we are discontinuing the heart medication for now. She is on a medication to clear up the diarrhea. I'm going to continue the rice and hamburger for a little while longer. We will go from there once we see if the heart medication caused it or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things go well, praying.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she gets better. Poor dog. (And poor you, too.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is doing so much better already. Hopefully it will continue. Today I had to take another dog to the vet. My Chihuahua Havanese mix hurt her back. She can hardly walk and she can't get up if she is laying down and can't go up stairs. She is now on Prednisone. When it rains it pours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better.  
But sorry about your other dog. 
Hope she mends quickly.


----------

